# Shooting Problem Beavers



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is a question - I have beavers on my property that are raising hell with the trees - I want to get rid of them but only get to the farm on an irregular basis (so trapping them is out). I would like to try shooting them on the weekends when I'm there - I thought maybe you trappers could give me some tips on times of day/night when they are active and visible outside of their dens.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just as the sun comes up and just at dusk, is when you'll have your best chance. get their early, set up and wait. good luck
xdeano


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

destroy thier dam and they will be all over the place that night is what i heard


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Check your regs! It may be illegal to shoot beavers in your state. I believe in MN it is illegal. I could very easily be wrong, but I'd check your local regs before going out. But I see beavers out and about ALOT when I'm kayaking in the middle of the day, so don't just restrict yourself to dusk and dawn.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

As I read in another post, check the laws for the legality of it first... But in doing some control work here I have shot problem beaver a few times.............. Here is how I went about it...Tear a hole in their dam large enough that water can be easily heard going thru... Then, just about dusk, take a shotgun loaded with #4 Buckshot, and set up in the shadows out of sight, but close enough to the hole in the dam for a shot... then just stay quite, and wait.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the information.

Yes I have contacted the Game & Fish Dept. and they gave me the local rep - I can get rid of them due to the damage they are causing


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

do it at dusk and dawn as mentioned the hole in the dam thing works but ruining a dam may also be illegal so check on that i would not reccomend a shotgun even though it will work but i prefer a 223 or similar sized rifle


----------

